# First stacks with zerene stacker



## davholla (Aug 19, 2016)

A millipede 3 stacks




EF7A9400-4millipedestack3 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A caterpillar 6 stacks




EF7A1306-10caterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr

A frog hopper 3 stacks.  I am surprised that I don't see more photos of these, we often see them in our garden, when they are nymphs in cuckoo spit they are hard to photograph.



EF7A988-8froghopper by davholla2002, on Flickr


All were "hand held" although I was sitting down and had my elbows on something, so were supported by something so not really free standing


----------

